# What to use on seats



## GTO_Addict (Mar 2, 2007)

Hey everyone, I just bought my GTO about a month ago. I have washed and cleaned the inside except the seats. Can anyone tell me what the best thing is to use to clean the seats? What does everyone here use. Thanks for the help.:confused


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I use the Zaino cleaner and the conditioner. 

http://www.zainostore.com/

Use the scroll bar near the bottom to search the product line. I buy all my detailing stuff from them


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Nothing other than a good vacuum cleaner with an upholstery brush. You need to push the side bolsters out and tilt the seat backs down in order to get access to the seams where dirt and dust can hide. 

If you feel compelled to smear something on your seats, use Lexol. Personally, I think it's a waste of time as the only thing that can damage your leather is high levels of UV radiation exposure -- which can be avoided by keeping your car in the shade.

As for the rest of the interior, a spray bottle filled with distilled water and a microfiber towel with suck up all the dust.


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

I also haven't used any leather cleaner as of yet-if I do it will be Lexol which is GM approved.My car isn't exposed to the sun that long and if it will be I'll use a windsheild shade.If your leather feels like's its drying out than use some.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

I used Meguiar's leather wipes. They're really shiny when you apply them. The deal is that they have to soak. After wiping them down, wait a few hours, and gently rub/buff the seats with a terry cloth. This will get rid of all the excess oil and moisturizers and 'dull' the seats. If you want a high leather shine, simply wipe them down, no need to rub/buff. So far, this works really well, and it definitely softens the leather.


----------

